# Variablen über Texteingabe Visu ändern



## Xebi (20 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte eine Variable rSollwert_beladen per Visu verändern. Ich möchte keinen
Schiebe oder Drehregler nutzen sondern per Eingabe und Enter. Hier werde ich von 0 bis 100
eingeben können.

Kann ich zusätzlich eine Variable tZeit_beladen auch per Visu und Handeingabe 
verändern und diese Zeit im Programm nutzen an einen TOF ? 

Ich möchte diese Variablen leicht für jeden und mich Verändern können per Visualisierung.
Nutze das aktuelle eCockpit.

Ich Danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JanB1 (20 Oktober 2017)

Hmm...weiss nich wie's beim aktuellen e!Cockpit ist. Kenns nur von CoDeSys 2.3, sollte aber identisch bei der CoDeSys v3 funktionieren (und darauf basiert ja glaube ich das e!Cockpit).

Grundsätzlich kannst du eine x-Beliebige Form in die Visualisierung einfügen (Vorzugsweise ein Rechteck) und dann als Text (Platzhalter) "%s" in das Objekt Eintragen. Dann über Rechtsklick>Konfigurieren (oder Doppelklick auf das Objekt) unter "Variablen" deine Variable "rSollwert_beladen" bei "Textausgabe" eintragen. Dann über den Reiter "Eingabe" im Konfigurationsmenu des Objekts zuunterst "Texteingabe" auswählen und die min und max Werte definieren.

Hier Fotos von dem Vorgang:


----------



## santacrews (21 Oktober 2017)

Ist %s nicht für Strings? Wenn es hier nur ein Wert zwischen 0 und 100 ist (Integer), dann müsste es doch %d sein, oder?


----------



## santacrews (21 Oktober 2017)

Und Texteingabe (in dem zweiten Bild) würde ich auch nicht machen, sondern Zahleneingabe...


----------



## JanB1 (23 Oktober 2017)

santacrews schrieb:


> Ist %s nicht für Strings? Wenn es hier nur ein Wert zwischen 0 und 100 ist (Integer), dann müsste es doch %d sein, oder?


Das ist richtig, es funktioniert jedoch auch mit %s, womit man in der Visualisierung flexibel wäre. %d würde es einfach als eine dezimale Zahl definieren, wenn man genau sein will müsste man sogar %i nehmen für Integer.




santacrews schrieb:


> Und Texteingabe (in dem zweiten Bild) würde ich auch nicht machen, sondern Zahleneingabe...


Als Eingabeart gibt es nur "Text", "Numpad", "Keypad", "Schrittweite" und "Position". Bei "Numpad" erscheint ein Dialogfeld mit einem Zahlenfeld, bei "Keypad" erscheint gleich eine ganze Tastatur. Bei "Text" kann man jedoch direkt in das Feld schreiben (Vorausgesetzt man bedient die Visu über den PC. Bei einem Touchpanel ohne Tastatur macht natürlich "Numpad" oder "Keypad" mehr Sinn).


----------



## Xebi (23 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen ;-)

Ich bin schon einen Schritt weitergekommen und habe es mit Schiebereglern geschafft. Meine Zeit da habe ich eine Zeit von 1 Minute per Variable festgesetzt.
Diese Zeit Multipliziere ich mit einen INT Wert den ich verändere und so Arbeitet mein Baustein mit verschiedenen Werte.

Ich Arbeite aber mit eCockpit und nicht Codesys 2.3 ;-)


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (23 Oktober 2017)

Hallo Xebi,

du kannst eine Variable in e!COCKPIT beschreiben, indem du die angezeigte Variable in einem Rechteck über die "Eingabekonfiguration -> On Mouse Down -> Variable schreiben" schreibst.


----------



## JanB1 (23 Oktober 2017)

.:WAGO::0100146:. schrieb:


> Hallo Xebi,
> 
> du kannst eine Variable in e!COCKPIT beschreiben, indem du die angezeigte Variable in einem Rechteck über die "Eingabekonfiguration -> On Mouse Down -> Variable schreiben" schreibst.



Da war der Wago-Support schneller. 

Aber hier noch das Bild zu dem erwähnten Vorgang: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dabei kannst du zusätzlich noch sagen, welche Variable denn beschrieben werden soll, also eine andere Variable als die "Text Output" Variable, wenn du den Wert für die Anzeige z.B. zuerst noch umrechnen willst. Ist aber nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## JanB1 (23 Oktober 2017)

PS.



Xebi schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite aber mit eCockpit und nicht Codesys 2.3 ;-)



Ist mir bewusst. Hatte aber zum Zeitpunkt meines ersten Posts grad keine Funktionstüchtige CoDeSys 3 Testumgebung am laufen. Was ich aber inzwischen arrangieren konnte. Deshalb sagte ich ja auch "Kenns nur von CoDeSys 2.3, sollte aber identisch bei der CoDeSys v3 funktionieren (und darauf basiert ja glaube ich das e!Cockpit).", was sich ja jetzt bestätigt hat. Die Optionen und so heissen immer noch gleich, nur die Art wie man das ganze ändert ist ein wenig anders geworden (andere Menus und so).


----------



## Tommi (14 November 2020)

.:WAGO::0100146:. schrieb:


> Hallo Xebi,
> 
> du kannst eine Variable in e!COCKPIT beschreiben, indem du die angezeigte Variable in einem Rechteck über die "Eingabekonfiguration -> On Mouse Down -> Variable schreiben" schreibst.



Hallo, die Aussage hat mir 3 Jahre später geholfen, danke. 

Geht allerdings nicht am Smartphone, oder mache ich da
noch was falsch?


----------

